# Not the Booker prize - Harebrain's there! (Call to action)



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 3, 2017)

Not the Booker prize 2017: please vote on the long, long longlist

Link's here with 150 books to choose from including Bryan Wigmore's debut. Anyone can vote once for two of these books!


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 3, 2017)

Excellent - well done Bryan!

Have posted and voted - apparently I had an old Guardian account so I've used that.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 3, 2017)

Brian G Turner said:


> Excellent - well done Bryan!
> 
> Have posted and voted - apparently I had an old Guardian account so I've used that.


I nominated Bryan and will go on later and vote  

I got a nomination too which should have taken me onto the list but didn't and am not sure why. I'll need to check that out as there are a couple of Irish awards I might be eligible for and don't want something silly stopping me.


----------



## Dan Jones (Aug 3, 2017)

Yes I also nominated Bryan, and have voted too and posted an abridged review. Congratulations Bryan, it thoroughly deserves it.



Jo Zebedee said:


> I got a nomination too which should have taken me onto the list but didn't and am not sure why.


You're right, you don't want to be hamstrung as daft as formatting, which it looks like they're being very strict with. Check those entries, everyone!


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 3, 2017)

Dan Jones said:


> Yes I also nominated Bryan, and have voted too and posted an abridged review. Congratulations Bryan, it thoroughly deserves it.
> 
> 
> You're right, you don't want to be hamstrung as daft as formatting, which it looks like they're being very strict with. Check those entries, everyone!


Was that the formatting of the nomination or the book, Dan? The book should be fine - but maybe the nomination wasn't worded the right way (I had nothing to do with the nom by the way) That would be good if so


----------



## HareBrain (Aug 3, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the nominations/votes! Really appreciate it.


----------



## Brian G Turner (Aug 3, 2017)

Btw, I've updated the link in the original post to go straight to the voting article.


----------



## Dan Jones (Aug 3, 2017)

Jo Zebedee said:


> Was that the formatting of the nomination or the book, Dan? The book should be fine - but maybe the nomination wasn't worded the right way (I had nothing to do with the nom by the way) That would be good if so



The Graun nominations on the comments thread. No there's nothing wrong with the book (though there was a typo in your 300 entry this month, which I let you off; I must be getting lenient in my old age ).


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 3, 2017)

Dan Jones said:


> The Graun nominations on the comments thread. No there's nothing wrong with the book (though there was a typo in your 300 entry this month, which I let you off; I must be getting lenient in my old age ).


 oh pooh. I must have typed/ edited about 30000 words this week. And of course the typo got into the 300 that mattered


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 3, 2017)

Here is the bit about voting that's most important:

Each reader must vote for *two books, from two different publishers* – changes of mind will be governed by clause four on indecision. Readers will be invited to cast their vote in the comments field of an article published on theguardian.com/books. 

The votes must also be accompanied by no fewer than *one review of one of the chosen titles*. Reader reviews *must contain the reader’s own opinions, must engage with the book in question, and must be of at least 100 words in length*. Although, to be perfectly honest, we probably won’t be counting all that carefully. 

Voters *must also include the word “vote” in their comment* on the associated article. 

Shortlist votes received after 23.59 BST on Monday 7 August 2017 will not be counted.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 3, 2017)

Do we have anyone else Chron on the list? Since we have to vote for two...

Or does anyone have any other recommendations, since I don't think I've read any of the other books?


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 3, 2017)

TheDustyZebra said:


> Do we have anyone else Chron on the list? Since we have to vote for two...
> 
> Or does anyone have any other recommendations, since I don't think I've read any of the other books?


Heh. I would have been ... see above 

But, seriously, this is the sort of thing we could be more proactive about as a community. I should have posted the link during the nominations stage - I'm in a community that is very proactive st that sort of thing. Three of them are longlisted and the local Belfast rag did a spread on then and their books tonight.

Any chance of a forum for these sort of shared promo opportunities (because this is really all this is - it's fun but there is no shortlisting criteria at this stage but it all feeds into word of mouth so if there are eg the Saboteur awards on we could support chronners where we think their work is relevant eg shared project - anthologies go into that and @Victoria Silverwolf surely is worthy of a mention in best reviewer, or @Werthead .


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 4, 2017)

Jo, I can't find you on there anywhere, and I was just sure you were in the nominations when I went there on your recommendation. But I don't think they took any of your nominations, either, because the other two aren't on the list either, so it's a darned good thing I got mine in for Bryan, anyway! (It does say "one book" for the original process.) If you can find where you were nominated, we can mention it to them and get it added -- I see where they have done that for some others that people complained about not being on the list.

In the meantime, here's the template for the voting:

***
Greetings, all! Here is a *template *for submitting your vote for the Not the Booker shortlist. Using this template will ensure your vote is properly structured and won't be discarded! And it will make things oh-so-much-easier for your Tally Man. Just use your favorite copy-paste function on the stuff between the asterisks and you'll be In like Flint.

************************************

[yourusername] - Vote # 1 - [Book title only]*
[yourusername] - Vote # 2 - [Book title only]*

[A review of one of the two books. We're looking for something like 100 words, give or take, but we're very generous regarding the word count. Only one review is required, but we'd love to hear your thoughts on the second book too.]

[Anything else you want to tell us, including a review of your second book. We'll read it all, I promise.]

*************************************

*Book title only. We'd don't need the author or publisher at this point. If you're voting for a book included on the long list, we already know that. If you're voting for a book not on the long list, we're not going to read your post (or tally it) anyway.

Here are the most important rules to remember:

--Vote for two and only two books, from two distinct publishers.
--Vote for two books by same publisher - discarded.
--Vote for only one book, or more than two books -- discarded.
--Vote for any book not on the long list - entire vote discarded, even if one of the books is on the long list
--Like Sam said, we're not going to be counting words all that carefully. But fail to give some kind of review for at least one of your chosen books - discarded.


----------



## Jo Zebedee (Aug 4, 2017)

The nom has been removed (probably my fault as I queried with them via the report function since I didn't see any way to mail - it was on page 30 but I see it says comment removed.) But it really doesn't matter - it's only a bit of craic  

I did go back and renominates Bryan's only so I hoped that fixed it but it's a good thing others nominated too in case I failed miserably


----------



## Droflet (Aug 4, 2017)

Huge congrats, Harebrain.


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 4, 2017)

Jo Zebedee said:


> The nom has been removed (probably my fault as I queried with them via the report function since I didn't see any way to mail - it was on page 30 but I see it says comment removed.) But it really doesn't matter - it's only a bit of craic
> 
> I did go back and renominates Bryan's only so I hoped that fixed it but it's a good thing others nominated too in case I failed miserably



You didn't fail miserably -- you got the other(s) over there to do it!


----------



## TheDustyZebra (Aug 5, 2017)

Ok, peeps, if you've read this book and loved it (and of course you did), now is the time for action -- see my above post #13 with the voting template, and get over there to the comments section and vote!

Not the Booker prize 2017: please vote on the long, long longlist

You need to include a short review (100 words, come on, it's just a 75-word that hasn't been cut yet) and vote for two books, so find another one you like or can pretend to like. But vote for and review The Goddess Project, because it's the best book on the list and you know it.

Deadline is 23:59 BST Monday the 7th.


----------

